# Uber Ripoff Ride & Unfair Rating



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

Yes, I joined this forum solely to vent about my $4 ride yesterday. And Uber's disgusting customer service. 

Took a lady from her house in Passaic to pick up a kid 10 minutes away. That was the 1st stop. The second stop was back to her house. Total time for the trip was 20 minutes. Pay was $4.24. Distance said 0.0miles. I emailed Uber to explain I didn't get paid for distance, only time. They said they can "assure" me that the rate was correct. And "we factor in the destination address." What ... the ... effin ... hell. How is that legal to not pay me for distance just because pickup and dropoff address is the same???

That's complaint number 1.

Next I picked up a Danielle--pool. After a few minutes I saw the app telling me to pick up Daniel. First thought ... I forgot to hit pick up ... so I hit pick up and continue driving. 

Lo and behold, I get a call "from your passenger" asking where I am. I'm like ... "who is this?" He says his name is Daniel and wants to know why the app is saying he's been picked up when he isn't in my car.

Awkward pause.

Then I realize I was wrong thinking I didn't hit pick up on Danielle-- the second pax just had an almost identical name. Honest mistake.

So I apologized, asked his address to navigate there with separate GPS, but he was too far at that point. I had actually ignored his first two calls since I had a passenger in the car, so drove past him by 15 minutes.

Told him he's too far so I'll cancel no charge. Sorry, again. Then I realized I couldn't cancel so I ended the ride, rated him 5, then refunded him immediately. Don't know how else I could have done it.

Anyway, I immediately saw my rating dipped. He gave me a 1. Didn't see that coming. But "fair" enough. He was inconvenienced by my mistake.

So I email Uber. I already know they never reverse ratings when we call to explain anything but I figured this one was a clear exception. Could you believe these ppl said they can't "unless the customer requests removal"? Incredible. 

Although, as i'm writing this now i'm thinking of their "logic"-- the possibility that I did pick him up, had an issue, kicked him out, refunded. But ... can't they tell I didn't stop? Can't they review my path? Can't they reach out to the customer to confirm? Can't they SUPPORT their drivers?

I was so turned off yesterday. Still am, obviously. I think in both instances Uber screwed me over. Anyone else has had a similar experience as the $4.24? Is that normal? Should I be declining those types of round trip rides? And shouldn't Uber remove that undeserving 1?

Ugh.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

You lost me at ‘pool’.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

1.5xorbust said:


> You lost me at 'pool'.


IKR-- Ant chasing quest ?


----------



## hrswartz (Jan 4, 2019)

Antquisha said:


> Yes, I joined this forum solely to vent about my $4 ride yesterday. And Uber's disgusting customer service.
> 
> Took a lady from her house in Passaic to pick up a kid 10 minutes away. That was the 1st stop. The second stop was back to her house. Total time for the trip was 20 minutes. Pay was $4.24. Distance said 0.0miles. I emailed Uber to explain I didn't get paid for distance, only time. They said they can "assure" me that the rate was correct. And "we factor in the destination address." What ... the ... effin ... hell. How is that legal to not pay me for distance just because pickup and dropoff address is the same???
> 
> ...


Been there, done that, got the T-shirt that says... I'm an Uber driver... just sayin'
I feel your pain but welcome to the MOST UNETHiCIAL, low life company you'll ever work for... again just sayin'


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

#1 - I've had plenty of round trip rides. Never had an issue. Must have been an app glitch.
#2 (& #1) - When you contact Uber support, assume that they have no idea what you're talking about, which means they won't know what your issue is, or what you want. Therefore, it makes zero sense to contact them for anything. If I spent 10 years trying to find the most brainless people possible for a support center, I couldn't even come close to the phenomenal job that Uber did in finding those people.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

Illini said:


> #1 - I've had plenty of round trip rides. Never had an issue. Must have been an app glitch.
> #2 (& #1) - When you contact Uber support, assume that they have no idea what you're talking about, which means they won't know what your issue is, or what you want. Therefore, it makes zero sense to contact them for anything. If I spent 10 years trying to find the most brainless people possible for a support center, I couldn't even come close to the phenomenal job that Uber did in finding those people.


Well, they don't think it's a glitch lol.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

Update! So I was actually at the Secaucus Walmart, demotivated, browsing threads, and discovered that Uber actually had a hub 10 minutes away. Imagine that lol. Long story short ... I got the $12 I was stiffed. And they "escalated" the review issue for the passenger to be contacted.

That's all great news.

The bad news is I wasted so much time and energy on this, including writing lengthy posts-- I could have made much more if my butt was driving lol.

But ... principle is important too, I think. I'm at least in a better mood knowing I got what I earned. Have a good weekend! ✌


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

I would stick on them about the milage. Screenshot your ride details for them, that should have 0 Miles in there if what you are saying is correct. It might take you a couple emails before you get a US/English speaker to take what you are saying serious and past the bot/auto cut/paste messages.



Antquisha said:


> But ... principle is important too, I think. I'm at least in a better mood knowing I got what I earned. Have a good weekend! ✌


Glad it's working out.... yes it takes time and effort. But it is, at least for me, about the principle of the matter. :thumbup:


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

Antquisha said:


> Yes, I joined this forum solely to vent about my $4 ride yesterday. And Uber's disgusting customer service.
> 
> Took a lady from her house in Passaic to pick up a kid 10 minutes away. That was the 1st stop. The second stop was back to her house. Total time for the trip was 20 minutes. Pay was $4.24. Distance said 0.0miles. I emailed Uber to explain I didn't get paid for distance, only time. They said they can "assure" me that the rate was correct. And "we factor in the destination address." What ... the ... effin ... hell. How is that legal to not pay me for distance just because pickup and dropoff address is the same???
> 
> ...


You've been dealing with Rohit, who isn't an Uber employee.

Make a list of all your complaints that didn't get fixed correctly and to to the GLH in Secaucus. It's not like it was in Hoboken. Lots of parking, coffee while you wait, and lots of reps, so the wait isn't long. Be nice. They'll actually help you.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

That was your mistake and deserve the 1 star.

I dont know your rates but unless its $0.21 a minute, you were paid for the mileage. Dallas its $0.12 a minute which is $2.40. At $0.60 a mile, that peaves enough cash for about 4 miles. Sounds about right.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

Have a good weekend Steve! ?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Antquisha said:


> Have a good weekend Steve! ?


So I'm right and youre complaining over nothing?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

The other day I got an airport ride, terminal 2. I show up at Terminal 2 and wait. 3 minutes in I get a text from pax "Where U At"? T2, I replied. We are at Terminal 3 was the response. I cancelled the ride and went back to the queue. Maybe I cancelled it wrong, but I did it as a no-show. It definitely no-showed in my account. Called support, they said they had no record of the ride. uh, huh. Today, a passenger dragged me for "smelly car", I think in retaliation for me refusing to do something illegal. Uber will do nothing, as they want to "protect the integrity of the rating system". After a bit of back and forth they finally just send me FAQ's. No problem, they insist I play by their rules, so I will play by their rules.


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

welikecamping said:


> The other day I got an airport ride, terminal 2. I show up at Terminal 2 and wait. 3 minutes in I get a text from pax "Where U At"? T2, I replied. We are at Terminal 3 was the response. I cancelled the ride and went back to the queue. Maybe I cancelled it wrong, but I did it as a no-show. It definitely no-showed in my account. Called support, they said they had no record of the ride. uh, huh. Today, a passenger dragged me for "smelly car", I think in retaliation for me refusing to do something illegal. Uber will do nothing, as they want to "protect the integrity of the rating system". After a bit of back and forth they finally just send me FAQ's. No problem, they insist I play by their rules, so I will play by their rules.


Annoying! I've experienced the missing cancelled rides and no fee as well. What I do now is SCREENSHOT it before I cancel so I could send it to them. And on a second screenshot I also scribble notes of what happened in case it's busy and I plan to follow up later. Not "notes" ... a couple words to remind me. Because at the end of the day all those rides are a blur.

And sorry about the "smelly" rating. Got that too in the beginning. Now I keep air freshener in my glove box and every few pax I spray to be safe. Lightly. I refuse to get burned twice for the same crap.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

welikecamping said:


> The other day I got an airport ride, terminal 2. I show up at Terminal 2 and wait. 3 minutes in I get a text from pax "Where U At"? T2, I replied. We are at Terminal 3 was the response. I cancelled the ride and went back to the queue. Maybe I cancelled it wrong, but I did it as a no-show. It definitely no-showed in my account. Called support, they said they had no record of the ride. uh, huh. Today, a passenger dragged me for "smelly car", I think in retaliation for me refusing to do something illegal. Uber will do nothing, as they want to "protect the integrity of the rating system". After a bit of back and forth they finally just send me FAQ's. No problem, they insist I play by their rules, so I will play by their rules.


why wouldn't you just go down to where they were instead of damning yourself back into a God forsaken hellhole?


----------



## 80sDude (Jul 20, 2015)

Anytime you know a 1 star is coming or a downgraded rating. You have to launch a 1 star every time


----------



## Antquisha (Apr 12, 2019)

If my ride starts off bad, especially over car seat issues, and my pickup time was short, I cancel. Straight up. I tell them call another ride. Because that 1 rating is guaranteed. No thanks. Bye.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

"why wouldn't you just go down to where they were instead of damning yourself back into a God forsaken hellhole?"

In my humble opinion - I agree with you that the waiting lot is a god forsaken hellhole. However, if you do it right, you can easily extract money rides that get you to places where you do want rides. It's all about watching how fast the queue is moving. I never sit there for more than an hour, and I only use it when I see things are moving fast - and I happen to have done a dropoff without getting a ride out. I'd rather wait 20 minutes in the lot for a $20 ride then deadhead back to my fishing hole for one or two $3 rides in the same period.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Oh, and the reason I did not go to the terminal where the idiot actually was? If you are at Terminal 2 Sky Harbor, getting to the south side of Terminal 3, in heavy airport traffic would take about ten minutes. Also, when someone texts me "where u at", when they can easily see on the app where I am, it's an immediate cancellation. I see no good coming from a ride that starts like that.


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Antquisha said:


> *How is that legal to not pay me for distance just because pickup and dropoff address is the same???*


From my experience with Uber Eats, they only pay for distance and time from pick up location to the drop off point; they do not pay for the time and distance it takes you to reach the pick up location. So, if you happen to have a pick up and drop off location within close proximity to each other e.g. 1 mile, they only pay for that distance even if you get the delivery request ping from 5 miles out (or even further).

Uber does not care about drivers. I've read numerous comments posted on Uberpeople dot net and on the driver app and I see how frustrated drivers are becoming with the way Uber is treating the people who are bringing them money. They're up for IPO very soon and they have admitted to a desire to further reduce drivers' wages in order to make a profit. Their reasoning is entirely flawed because without drivers they will not earn money; even if they start switching over to driverless cars, they won't see a profit. Why not? Because robots require maintenance, and can err. There's no way they can write algorithms that can compensate for every possible variable that maybe encountered while transporting passengers or food; moreover, without people with cash to support the service, the company won't generate revenue. Still, the greedy are unreasonable, narcissistic - indeed likely psychopathic - and most definitely evil.



SuzeCB said:


> You've been dealing with Rohit, who isn't an Uber employee.
> 
> Make a list of all your complaints that didn't get fixed correctly and to to the GLH in Secaucus. It's not like it was in Hoboken. Lots of parking, coffee while you wait, and lots of reps, so the wait isn't long. Be nice. They'll actually help you.


Who is Rohit?


----------



## SuzeCB (Oct 30, 2016)

DriverA1 said:


> From my experience with Uber Eats, they only pay for distance and time from pick up location to the drop off point; they do not pay for the time and distance it takes you to reach the pick up location. So, if you happen to have a pick up and drop off location within close proximity to each other e.g. 1 mile, they only pay for that distance even if you get the delivery request ping from 5 miles out (or even further).
> 
> Uber does not care about drivers. I've read numerous comments posted on Uberpeople dot net and on the driver app and I see how frustrated drivers are becoming with the way Uber is treating the people who are bringing them money. They're up for IPO very soon and they have admitted to a desire to further reduce drivers' wages in order to make a profit. Their reasoning is entirely flawed because without drivers they will not earn money; even if they start switching over to driverless cars, they won't see a profit. Why not? Because robots require maintenance, and can err. There's no way they can write algorithms that can compensate for every possible variable that maybe encountered while transporting passengers or food; moreover, without people with cash to support the service, the company won't generate revenue. Still, the greedy are unreasonable, narcissistic - indeed likely psychopathic - and most definitely evil.
> 
> ...


Rohit is the name we on the forum have given to any of the driver support reps that you access through the app or phone. These reps are not Uber employees, but rather employees of call center companies that Uber hires to take calls from drivers. They are located in India and The Philippines.

Drivers keep using this support and getting very frustrated when they can't understand the nuances of the issue, or can't/won't fix it.

If you run into this, don't get mad at them. It's useless and is just going to ruin your own vibe for the day/night. Just keep a running list of these issues and the ride They're attached to (old school taxi driver-style trip logs work great), and any applicable dashcam footage uploaded to the cloud (so you can access it from your phone as needed). When the list is long enough, your rating drops low enough, or the amount of money owed to you is high enough, or you happen to find yourself near an open Greenlight Hub, stop in and go over everything at one time with an actual Uber employee that can either fix it for you right away, or send a text to someone higher on the pay grade for them to do it.

This is the only way you'll ever get anyone from Uber to look at your dashcam footage, other than arbitration, BTW.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

I got hit with the no distance bug and it was triple hilarious. First they tried to claim I didn’t use the sliders correctly. That wasn’t even logically possible lol. Next they realized the error and calculated the correct amount to pay me ($15) and told me about it. Then inexplicably they only paid half of what they said. At this point I gave up. Too much bullshit for $5.


----------



## DriverA1 (Apr 9, 2019)

SuzeCB said:


> Rohit is the name we on the forum have given to any of the driver support reps that you access through the app or phone. These reps are not Uber employees, but rather employees of call center companies that Uber hires to take calls from drivers. They are located in India and The Philippines.
> 
> Drivers keep using this support and getting very frustrated when they can't understand the nuances of the issue, or can't/won't fix it.
> 
> ...


@SuzeCB

Thanks for the advice. I also had no idea that the people that I've been contacting via phone for customer support are actually outsourced by Uber; I knew they were foreign but I always thought they were Uber employees, though.

I do keep a log of my deliveries and make a point of bringing that up when I call Uber "support", now I have this extra information to go on.


----------

